# WCF Commentary Collection demo



## Pilgrim (Apr 27, 2008)

Here


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 27, 2008)

I have ordered it and love the the range of the amazing collection. The Doxa collection contains 8 resources, including the Hodge, Shaw, and Beattie expositions and several versions of the WCF etc. You can also find a few other tools to study the confessions in Cross format as well (e.g., Waldron's Modern Exposition of the 1689). I paid $6 for it as a pre-order, lost it in changing computers last month, and found them again. You can order the package from Doxa for $9.95.


----------

